
Twitter Sentiment Analysis with Machine Learning - hesseldijkstra
https://sentiment.dijkind.com/
======
hesseldijkstra
The site is still super janky - but would love to get some feedback on the
idea before a show HN sometime down the road.

~~~
brudgers
Janky is ok for Show HN...

